# DIY CO2 recipe



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been using the one found here.. I forgot who made the recipe, but it's:
2 Liter bottle
1 1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp yeast
1/2 tsp baking soda 
Warm water, pretty much the same as yours.

Question: how big of an impact does brown sugar make over white?


----------



## Rocky5 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just joined here, been setting up a fluval spec v, any how here is my recipe.

Not sure how long it will last, will update, but its going strong about 1 bubble every 3 seconds (all I want, since my tank is only 19l (5USG))

CO2 Gen 2L

Water = 1.5L
Yeast = 1/2tsp
BKP = 1/4tsp
Sugar = 120g


----------



## jackalope5000 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Rocky5 (Jul 26, 2013)

jackalope5000 said:


> Aquarium CO2 DIY With The Best Recipe!!! - YouTube


I tried this but there was little to no CO2 being pushed to my tank :-(


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rocky5 said:


> I tried this but there was little to no CO2 being pushed to my tank :-(


You most likely have a leak somewhere along the line; I would double (and even triple) check for leaks.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Rocky5 said:


> I tried this but there was little to no CO2 being pushed to my tank :-(


I have DIY on my 2gal and the same thing happen when I put a second bottle as a "counter" (I forgot what its called). But without the bubble counter bottle, it ferments fast.


----------



## Rocky5 (Jul 26, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> You most likely have a leak somewhere along the line; I would double (and even triple) check for leaks.


No leak, all caps are sealed with Teflon tape & tubes sealed with hot glue gun, it would seem there wasn't enough pressure to get past the second bottle & check valve. 

My above recipe is working great 1 bubble ever 3 seconds, this is what was aiming for. 



herns said:


> I have DIY on my 2gal and the same thing happen when I put a second bottle as a "counter" (I forgot what its called). But without the bubble counter bottle, it ferments fast.


Yeah I have a bubble counter using a small bottle & a check valve on the pipe going to the tank.

Here is my setup, I use a 1/2 inch tube about 6 inches long with an airstone at the bottom & the bottom blocked with some carbon filter wool, then do the same at the top but longer. I then point my filter nozzle at the top & the bubble get kept in the top part & with my above recipe I get 1 bubble every 2 seconds.

I use this till I get my SodaStream converter kit.


----------



## makoppel (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been reading through different threads about yeast recipes, yet still the best I've found is http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#5 . Not because I've tried it out and seen working in real life, but the simple fact that yeast is a living thing the way you set it all up can make big different.
Could you also share your procedure to get yeast started and how you crate the mixture.


----------



## Mcg177 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone use the baking soda and viniger setups I've seen all over flea bay? I'm wondering how long they last 

Sent from my htc Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Mcg177 said:


> Anyone use the baking soda and viniger setups I've seen all over flea bay? I'm wondering how long they last
> 
> Sent from my htc Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 4


About 1 to 2 months from what I hear. Im using it for my 5g as well and its pretty stable too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mcg177 (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome I am in the process of making my own to try it out. 

Sent from my htc Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dex14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I use the standard 2 cups sugar, but I dissolve it in hot water first. Then I take 1/2 tsp of yeast put in a cup, take warm water mix the yeast in that until it is completely mixed with the water, it should look like muddy water. After the sugar water cools until it is just warm to the touch, I add 1 cup of orange juice. Pour it in the 2 ltr bottle. Then I add 1 tsp ofbaking soda. Shake the solution until mixed, it wont take long everything is dissolved already just to mix the baking soda and o.j. I had bubbles in 20 minutes! I had this recipe going for over a week so far with no slowing of bubbles. The last batch lasted over a month.


----------

